# For sale on another site.



## Freeloader (May 30, 2012)

This marbled Velvet gecko is for sale on another site. The person is asking money for this animal that is obviously in poor condition. She is looking to re-home it, but you have to pay for the privelege of owning the extremely underweight animal. A good indication is that the head is broader than the body and there is no width or bulk in the tail. This seller is an absolute joke and should be ashamed of themselves. This animal is supposed to be 2yo.


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 30, 2012)

I thought the one I pick up in january was skinny but that's sickening.
No wonder they never successfully bred the robusta pair.


----------



## brown.snake (May 30, 2012)

sad i've seen a lot of skinny lizards for sale online:cry:


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jun 8, 2012)

I felt sorry for this velvet so tonight I'm off to purchase it. 
Going to costs me $50
I got it an enclosure today.





Time to fatten it up


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 8, 2012)

thats horrible. i dont know how anyone can let any animal get to that point....


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 8, 2012)

mine are way thinner then that and doing fine...







i joke, i joke


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 8, 2012)

Jarrod_H said:


> I felt sorry for this velvet so tonight I'm off to purchase it.
> Going to costs me $50
> I got it an enclosure today.
> 
> ...



There's a unwritten rule amongst animal keepers: never buy a sick animal because you feel sorry for it. The chances of success are slim. There may very well be a reason why it's skinny, and it may not be because it is starved... it may be dying anyway, because things do die eventually...

Jamie


----------



## longqi (Jun 8, 2012)

^^^^
Very well said
Plus make sure you use strict quarantine as you have no idea what could be wrong
I dont know much about geckos but they probably have transmittable diseases just like snakes do


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jun 8, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> There's a unwritten rule amongst animal keepers: never buy a sick animal because you feel sorry for it. The chances of success are slim. There may very well be a reason why it's skinny, and it may not be because it is starved... it may be dying anyway, because things do die eventually...
> 
> Jamie



I understand that but money isn't an issue so i dont mind spending it and the girl I got her off said she can't afford to look after all her snakes & geckos.
I wasn't too inpressed with some of her husbandry.

And besides if it dies then I got a cool enclosure for a healthy one


----------



## rockethead (Jun 8, 2012)

maybe a more natural enclosure like jarrod_h has maybe help it recover the tub it in looks a bit crap i can not see any water bowl but they might have one there in the corner


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 8, 2012)

rockethead said:


> maybe a more natural enclosure like jarrod_h has maybe help it recover the tub it in looks a bit crap i can not see any water bowl but they might have one there in the corner



Jarrod_h is the one who is buying it, oh and geckos dont need water bowls - they need misting


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jun 8, 2012)

longqi said:


> ^^^^
> Very well said
> Plus make sure you use strict quarantine as you have no idea what could be wrong
> I dont know much about geckos but they probably have transmittable diseases just like snakes do



Since the subject of gecko transmittable diseases has come up can any body shed some light on that??


----------



## stimigex (Jun 8, 2012)

Jarrod_H said:


> I understand that but money isn't an issue so i dont mind spending it and the girl I got her off said she can't afford to look after all her snakes & geckos.
> I wasn't too inpressed with some of her husbandry.



This is a huge problem that will arise more and more, There are to many people buying far to many reps for their capacity to look after them. They think they can handle it but in reality can not and this is the result!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 10, 2012)

Its really sad to see such a skinny animal, anyway how is she going? Is she making much progress to eat or anything?


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jun 10, 2012)

Loves her new enclosure heaps of room for her to be happy not like where I got her from. 
Ate some crix lastnight so I'm stoked about that, if only I could fast forward time to when she is bigger and fatter.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jun 10, 2012)

stimigex said:


> This is a huge problem that will arise more and more, There are to many people buying far to many reps for their capacity to look after them. They think they can handle it but in reality can not and this is the result!



Stimigex, Well said l could not have said it better myself, the reason people buy to many Reptiles is for attention seeking, if you don't have enough money or space to look after your pets no matter why type of animal it is, why even bother to get any pets in the first place, the pets will only suffer stress and health issues and die lMO, each and everyone to their own.

l myself only have 4 Reptiles here in my home with me to look after properly thats enough for me, why do l need 20 or 100 Reptiles l don't at all, l use to keep close to 34 Reptiles not anymore cause l don't plan on breeding these awesome creatures now or into the future.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 12, 2012)

Jarrod_H said:


> Loves her new enclosure heaps of room for her to be happy not like where I got her from.
> Ate some crix lastnight so I'm stoked about that, if only I could fast forward time to when she is bigger and fatter.



Thats good that she is eating and looks happy 
Keep us updated, would love to see some pics of her now.
Cheers


----------



## snakelady96 (Jun 13, 2012)

stimigex said:


> This is a huge problem that will arise more and more, There are to many people buying far to many reps for their capacity to look after them. They think they can handle it but in reality can not and this is the result!



Ahh yes ^^ Thank you for pointing this out, this may seem a bit off topic but the reason of this is people are dropping the reptiles prices ridiculously low! For people who have been in the hobby a while will remember the days when a 'cheap' black headed python cost $2000! Womas were around the $5k- $6k mark green tree python pairs were around the $15k-$20k mark etc etc with other species now you can buy all that (except the greens) for under $500! People these days see a nice animal for a cheap price without realising the work that must go into keeping the animal. I find it quite sad actually, especially going over some peoples houses and seeing the poor husbandry i would never dream of seeing. Reptiles need to hold their value!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 13, 2012)

snakelady96 said:


> Ahh yes ^^ Thank you for pointing this out, this may seem a bit off topic but the reason of this is people are dropping the reptiles prices ridiculously low! For people who have been in the hobby a while will remember the days when a 'cheap' black headed python cost $2000! Womas were around the $5k- $6k mark green tree python pairs were around the $15k-$20k mark etc etc with other species now you can buy all that (except the greens) for under $500! People these days see a nice animal for a cheap price without realising the work that must go into keeping the animal. I find it quite sad actually, especially going over some peoples houses and seeing the poor husbandry i would never dream of seeing. Reptiles need to hold their value!



You are both completely correct and it is sad how cheap and easy you can just buy reptiles. Especially when a few newer breeders don't ask for a license? I have only owned reptiles a few months now however I volunteered in the zoological industry for over a year and every chance I got, I was with the reptiles. I did my homework, I looked at sights I was told to look on etc etc. However owning your first one is a steep learning curve. Both of my snakes have been great, no dramas but bearded dragon hatchlings, I didnt realise you needed so much stuff for them as the "zoo" didnt have all of this stuff for them, they had 5.0 UV, they didnt give them calcium/vitamin supplement, they kept the smaller ones with the bigger ones, the list goes on. I had never even heard of this forum until I got reptiles and I am glad I did, I have had a few problems with my beardies since I got them. I thought I had done the research, I had worked with hatchlings every week, I knew what they ate, that they needed live insects etc but got mis-informed with some information.

My point is, sometimes the information your given is incorrect and sometimes people give up. And this is where problems start. I obviously havn't given up, I love my guys to bits, both are eating fantastically, both have fat bellys, both are shedding well, both love to be handled and get their fresh vegies/crickets/supplements as well as a spray every morning. I dont know if I am making sense, just chucking a point out there?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 13, 2012)

The biggest problem with the most popular reptiles (pythons) is that they are highly fecund animals, and any pair of animals that produces 20+ babies per clutch per year, and then the 10 pairs from that clutch (or even a proportion of those 10 pairs) produce their own babies 3 years later, is going to rapidly flood the market. Then with supply & demand, oversupply leads to a massive drop in price because there's a glut of snakes on the market... and the price of "ordinary" animals drops even further. Then we move on to the next must-have animal of the month, maybe a rare morph, and the cycle starts all over again. They become commodities, and subject to whims of fashion... sad really...

Jamie


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope all goes well Jarrod_H and I applaud you in taking the initiative to give an animal a 'better chance'. I do hope though the little critter is only malnurished and needs a good feed and that the problem doesnt stem further. =D Keep us posted


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 13, 2012)

In the ad i saw she was asking $150 for it. Obviously the fad owning reptiles has worn off and it is the animals that are suffering now. Some people need a reality check. Good luck with it. Don't overfeed it because it wont be used to alot of food.
The pic is of a healthy female. Notice she is carrying a good tail.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jun 13, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> In the ad i saw she was asking $150 for it. Obviously the fad owning reptiles has worn off and it is the animals that are suffering now. Some people need a reality check. Good luck with it. Don't overfeed it because it wont be used to alot of food.
> The pic is of a healthy female. Notice she is carrying a good tail.



Thanks for the advice mate,
She has been chomping down the crix.
When there is some visual improvement in weight I'll post some pix.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jun 24, 2012)

Update on the velvet- got her nearly 3 weeks ago.

Before.






and here is what she looks like now.
I'd say she is recovering nicely.


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 24, 2012)

Well done mate, looking brand new.


----------



## Defective (Jun 24, 2012)

well done...she looks like she has the spark back in her eyes....keep it up


----------



## reptalica (Jun 24, 2012)

Great job mate. Love reading these stories.....good old fashioned feel good stories like raycam's a month or so ago.

Sad though that for every good story you read to every bad story it's like one step forward three steps back.


----------



## leamos (Jun 24, 2012)

Great work Jarrod, few more months of TLC and you'd never know she was on death's door


----------



## Jande (Jun 24, 2012)

Such a good outcome. Well done.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jun 24, 2012)

Jarrod-H, well done on helping your Velvet Gecko to recover from its poor condition.

Please keep up the good work and care of your Reptile collection mate.


----------



## moussaka (Jun 25, 2012)

Great job - that little gecko's lucky she finally got a good keeper!


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 
I'm really happy with her progress.
She knows the routine and comes over to you when it's feeding day.
She shed just now for the first time since I got her, what a trooper!


----------



## bowdnboy (Jun 26, 2012)

Good one.. looks 100%. Nice to see good news storys every now and then


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jarrod_H said:


> I felt sorry for this velvet so tonight I'm off to purchase it.
> Going to costs me $50
> I got it an enclosure today.
> 
> ...



good on ya mate



BlackHeaded92 said:


> You are both completely correct and it is sad how cheap and easy you can just buy reptiles. Especially when a few newer breeders don't ask for a license? I have only owned reptiles a few months now however I volunteered in the zoological industry for over a year and every chance I got, I was with the reptiles. I did my homework, I looked at sights I was told to look on etc etc. However owning your first one is a steep learning curve. Both of my snakes have been great, no dramas but bearded dragon hatchlings, I didnt realise you needed so much stuff for them as the "zoo" didnt have all of this stuff for them, they had 5.0 UV, they didnt give them calcium/vitamin supplement, they kept the smaller ones with the bigger ones, the list goes on. I had never even heard of this forum until I got reptiles and I am glad I did, I have had a few problems with my beardies since I got them. I thought I had done the research, I had worked with hatchlings every week, I knew what they ate, that they needed live insects etc but got mis-informed with some information.
> 
> My point is, sometimes the information your given is incorrect and sometimes people give up. And this is where problems start. I obviously havn't given up, I love my guys to bits, both are eating fantastically, both have fat bellys, both are shedding well, both love to be handled and get their fresh vegies/crickets/supplements as well as a spray every morning. I dont know if I am making sense, just chucking a point out there?



its good to hear you are doing well with your beardies but if you want more info head to Australian Bearded Dragon Forum where we specialise in beardies



Jarrod_H said:


> Update on the velvet- got her nearly 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Before.
> 
> ...



looking heaps better mate well done


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 27, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> its good to hear you are doing well with your beardies but if you want more info head to Australian Bearded Dragon Forum where we specialise in beardies



My Beardies are fine, I meant when i first started which was a few months back now. I got a lot of help on here and from Aussie Beardie Forum, mainly Brettix .

Anyway, your Gecko is looking great Jarrod, she is a beautiful colour, makes me want to get a Gecko, lol


----------



## Danni_1488 (Jul 13, 2012)

If she cant afford to keep them she shouldnt have bought them in the first place!!! I do understand that circumstances do change, but if i (being currently unemployed, looking for work AND studying) can afford to keep them fed and healthy anyone can! Its not that expensive, setup is the biggest cost!

And well done on getting it healthy by the way, what a gorgeous little gecko


----------



## rosequoll (Dec 2, 2012)

This seller has gex up again, the leaf-tail doesn't look too bad but I couldn't justify a 2+ hr round trip to purchase an undersized animal. I started getting worried when every listing stated 'small for their age' and then the photos did it for me. 

The ringtail gecko for sale is a year old and looks like a hatchling. The leaf tail is 2-4 yrs old and only 7cm SVL and she has an southern angle headed dragon (I believe) with the thinnest tail I've seen. 


I'd take the leafy, been looking for one but don't feel good about spending the money on....this. I wish to god I could save the ringtail, he looks awful!


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 2, 2012)

WHY! Crickets Arent that expensive. Unless you live out here at $8.95 a tub but 3 tubs a week feeds my geckos, and then I catch grasshoppers and blowflies it's not hard, I also leave nights on for a while at night occasionaly and they love the chase.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's another one:






"feeds and sheds well" :shock:


----------



## Tobe404 (Apr 30, 2013)

Pythoninfinite said:


> There's a unwritten rule amongst animal keepers: never buy a sick animal because you feel sorry for it. The chances of success are slim. There may very well be a reason why it's skinny, and it may not be because it is starved... it may be dying anyway, because things do die eventually...
> 
> Jamie



If I thought that about a certain Murray Darling he wouldn't be here today.


----------

